# Destin FLA Emerald Grande



## STEVIE (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi,
I would like to trade into a Presidential unit in the summer of 2014. I would need 600,000 points. I only have 300,000 points per year and was thinking of pooling points from 2013 to add to the 2014 points in order to have enough points for the reservation. Does anyone know if presidential units are available at the standard reservation time of 10 months out?
Sue


----------



## learnalot (Jul 28, 2012)

susgar said:


> Hi,
> I would like to trade into a Presidential unit in the summer of 2014. I would need 600,000 points. I only have 300,000 points per year and was thinking of pooling points from 2013 to add to the 2014 points in order to have enough points for the reservation. Does anyone know if presidential units are available at the standard reservation time of 10 months out?
> Sue



Sue,
Emerald Grand might be too new in the inventory to have any historically reliable data.  I know you are thinking of 2014, but to get an idea of inventory, start checking inventory there for Summer 2013 right at 10 months.  That's what I would do, anyway.  Good luck.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jul 28, 2012)

On the other hand, look at exactly 10 months away from vacation at 6:00am (EST). You should be able to get into one at that time. So, if you want to go July 1st 2014 (example), you can put all available points into the Credit Pool between now and December 31st. Then, on September 1st, 2013 (example) at 6:00am, go online and grab it!

TS


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't see this one in the online resort directory.  Where can I view the point chart (not a Wyn owner just yet)?


----------



## learnalot (Jul 28, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> On the other hand, look at exactly 10 months away from vacation at 6:00am (EST). You should be able to get into one at that time. So, if you want to go July 1st 2014 (example), you can put all available points into the Credit Pool between now and December 31st. Then, on September 1st, 2013 (example) at 6:00am, go online and grab it!
> 
> TS



That's what I was suggesting except that she check next summer's inventory at 10 months THIS year before she decides whether or not to pool her 2013 points.  Also, at this time, the booking window is 7am Eastern, not 6am.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 28, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> I don't see this one in the online resort directory.  Where can I view the point chart (not a Wyn owner just yet)?



Captains Court








Emerald-Grande east


----------



## markb53 (Jul 28, 2012)

I looked at 10 months out from today. Which is May 2012. I saw 3 BR deluxes but no Presidentials. It may be hard to get the Presidentials during July, unless you are a presidential reserve member.


----------



## markb53 (Jul 28, 2012)

I looked from Dec 22nd thru May and found no presidential units available. I also found this in the "resort report" about Emerald Grand. 

---
A limited number of accommodations are now available for CLUB WYNDHAM Plus members and guests, as this will be a privileged reserve period for CLUB WYNDHAM Presidential Reserve Members.

---

It could be they haven't yet opened up the presidential suites to us lowly Club Wyndham Plus members. Since you don't want to go until July 2014, maybe they will become available by then. 
Good Luck


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 28, 2012)

Emerald Grande has also been depositing deluxe 3 bedrooms into Interval International at the 24 month mark for the last several months.  There are 3 late June-July weeks available now that might be cheaper if you have access to II.


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your responses. 
Sue


----------



## mshatty (Jul 28, 2012)

deleted post.


----------

